# my babys



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

my black tan from kallan

__
https://flic.kr/p/5099075107

1 of my siamese from miss understood

__
https://flic.kr/p/5099069179

my choc tan satin

__
https://flic.kr/p/5099069991

fawn satin

__
https://flic.kr/p/5099666040

my blue satin abyssinian

__
https://flic.kr/p/5084735772

got quiet a few more but will take me ages


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

the pic of my siamese from miss understood is when i first got her. she now has her little dark markings.here is 1 i took just now

__
https://flic.kr/p/5099719870


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! I love the little siamese girls! I've never seen a red eyed girl, all mine are black eyed (although one of my favourite cuddly boys Sealey is a red eyed siamese and was a total surprise :lol


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i love siamese, i think they are sooo cute.i cant control myself so they get soaked in kisses :lol: but they like it, i think.... :lol:


----------

